# Forum Home Renovation The Cubby House  cubby house floor

## Jo West

Hi - We have a cubby house that was existing when we bought our house.   The floor has deteriorated where rain has come in through the door.   We are going to replace it because it will eventually become unsafe.  Its not an area that gets wet all the time, but during heavy rain it does.   The flooring in the cubby house at the moment is 5 ply (I am not sure whether its waterproof or anything special)   When we replace it, does anyone have any suggestions on what we should use that would last through the weather (and several years of children)?     Jo

----------


## john0

Hi, I would recommend cypress pine decking boards, they are naturally resistant to termite and rot, hence no need for any treatment. Most reputable cubby house manufacturers use cypress exclusively, so the kids aren't coming into contact with any chemicals.

----------


## Jo West

Johno -  Thanks for the advice.    Do you have any suggestions on what to  coat / finish it with?

----------


## Larry McCully

Hi Jo, Have you thought of using marine ply and painting it all sides. That will keep the nasties from crawling in through any gaps. You could then chuck in some carpet and then replace it when it looks shabby.Or even throw down some cheap lino.

----------


## john0

> Johno - Thanks for the advice. Do you have any suggestions on what to coat / finish it with?

  Sikkens Cetol HLS, its a little more expensive then some other products but worth it. As you said in the original post, water sometimes gets in, this product is water, mould and abrasion resistant. its good stuff.

----------


## Jo West

Thanks Larry and Johno.   Thinking about both your options and even considering using fibrous cement sheeting.     We'll see how we go !

----------


## Bloss

Plenty of options and no need to go to great expense - no marine ply or decking boards needed 
See if you can find some laminated formboard from a second hand builders yard or even easier and cheaper don't worry about marine ply - just use plain CD construction ply 9mm or 12mm or so. Straight on top of old ply unless the old is badly deformed - the rot won't matter. If you take the older ply up then use a thicker ply for the new - 16mm or 18mm would be plenty. 
Whack a couple of coats of oil on the bottom side - can be sump oil - even cheap new motor oil will do. That can be used on the top too unless you want a colour. If you want the pine finish then simply a couple of coats of oil - thin with a little turps. Soaks in and waterproofs well - can be re-coated anytime it looks like water is staying put rather than rolling off. You could use decking oil if you prefer or you can use paving paint to give it colour - any colour really. Couple of coats then re-caost if it starts to wear a bit.  :2thumbsup:

----------


## Ashore

johno nailed it cyprus pine 
coat with either the sickens but make sure its the filter 7  or wattyl exterior gloss ( they only make one product for exterior use and it aint acrillic) 
2 coats about 2 weeks apart and try to get 1 coat under the floor as well 
best is to do the boards once before laying and then a second coat on top 
BTW don't go bunnies try a timber merchant and ask for seconds check prices  
You could go with marine ply and coat or for a quick fix nornal ply and coat well before appyling 
why i say this is that I built a cubby house for my daughters and it was smeg 4' off the ground , sand pit under , cypress floors all the go and when we sold it added no value to the house and the new owners pulled it down 2 years later as they had no kids 
so think of how much you want to sink into this and what returnr you will get :2thumbsup:

----------

